

Let’s Kill The Aid Industry - bond
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/23/lets-kill-the-aid-industry/

======
jshq111
I spent a few months as a tourist superficially observing goings on so I have
the "bona fides" to make structural criticisms of the global development/aid
system and suggest killing it. Ah the humility of this generation.

